# MAC 259 brush question!



## pat (May 5, 2008)

Hello, I'm sorry if this is in the wrong post, but I couldn't find anything about this brush on previous forums. 

So, I bought a 259 brush (d/c I believe), and I have *NO IDEA* what I can use this brush for.  _Any suggestions? _

Thanks!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

I love them for applying paintpots or any eye base! hth


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 2, 2008)

I use it for blending the crease and highlight area.  I think it's also very good for focusing on building color in a certain area.  It's my wonder brush lol it's like superman it pops up when I need it.  Yesterday I used it to add eyeshadow under my eye to the eyeliner to give a bit more of a smoky look.

YouTube - #2 Part one what to do with these brushes?
I think at 4:45 she starts talking about how you can use it to pull the crease color out.


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2008)

I use mine to apply paints and paint pots as a base to my lid


----------



## macedout (Jun 5, 2008)

can anyone post a pic of the 259? tia


----------



## rbella (Jun 5, 2008)

I use it for paint pots and also with pigments because the pigment adheres to the brush really nicely after using with a paint pot or mixing medium.


----------



## newmakeuplover (Dec 21, 2008)

OMG can you guys tell me where you bought this??? I've been to two MAC stores and one pro store and no one has that brush!!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newmakeuplover* 

 
_OMG can you guys tell me where you bought this??? I've been to two MAC stores and one pro store and no one has that brush!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Aww mac discontinued that brush a while ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know you can still find it at CCO's and the gone but not forgotten number.

I used to use it for paints and paint pots until i bought another 217, but after 9 months of keeping in the drawer it unexpectedly broke in half and i just tossed it.

*edit* I also used this to apply my CCB's on my cheek to extend the life of my blushes!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Aww mac discontinued that brush a while ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you can still find it at CCO's and the gone but not forgotten number.

I used to use it for paint pots until i bought another 217, but after 9 months of keeping in the drawer it unexpectedly broke in half and i just tossed it._

 
Weird, the 259 brush is still available here in France!


----------



## lorinda.bluma (Feb 1, 2010)

I was visting my parents in Dana Point, Ca and I went to the Mission Viejo Mall and went to the MAC store and they had a few brushes that were long discontinued!

i bought...
- MAC 211
- MAC 259
- MAC 206
- MAC 223
- MAC 162
- MAC 162

so you never know what u will find. Also ask the m/a if they have any discontinued items.. and hopefully u will get lucky.

AS FOR USING THE 259--- i like to use it for applying color in the crease or contouring my nose and cheekbones


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 1, 2010)

third brush down.

its still available at my local (2 hours away) store.


----------

